# Case/IH 4210



## Mrjohngp (May 15, 2017)

I have been searching for information on my case international 4210 tractor. I bought this Tractor several months ago and now the hydraulics need some more fluid. I'm not Sure where to fill from. Anybody out there help me? I don't have a manual. There is a port behind the seat with a black plastic cap going into the case that the two arms of the three point hitch come out of but I didn't know if that was for gear oil or possibly the hydraulic fluid?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The cap is the Universal Tractor Fluid filler. I really suggest you pick up the Operators Manual as there are a number of routine maintenance items that should be checked regularly, it will save you thousands in repair costs.


----------



## Mrjohngp (May 15, 2017)

I have been searching the web for a few hours for hard copies and all I find our PDF files that you have to download or service manuals for around $800. Can't afford that. if I have to I will download a PDF file. I left home about 40 years ago and haven't had much of any tractor experience since then. Our tractors we're old then. A Farmall M, 400 and a John Deere 3020. They have change things a lot since then. Thanks again for the comment.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Paper manual can be found here: http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_display.cgi?m=Case-IH&o=4210 Ag Service

Also check Ebay, usually found there for a fraction of the usual published cost.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Spied a real service manual on Ebay today: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CASE-IH-TRA...408158?hash=item43ab19de9e:g:8XwAAOSwnbZYHZ5w

About $116 US plus freight, best deal I have seen in some time.


----------



## Mrjohngp (May 15, 2017)

ThAnks so much


----------

